
Tracking people via WiFi (even when not connected) - piccogabriele
https://www.crc.id.au/tracking-people-via-wifi-even-when-not-connected/
======
piccogabriele
I am currently working in a company that uses wifi data to extract customer
information. The wifi is still a very noisy and localized signal, but I
believe that using data such as internet access can get even more information.
Does anyone know of companies that work in this area?

